# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  > Windows для опытных пользователей  >  ОБЩИЙ ДОСТУП К ПАПКАМ И ФАЙЛАМ WINDOWS 7 PROFESSIONAL

## RAR

Хотелось бы узнать как получить общий доступ к файлам и папкам в Windows, которые помечены специальным значком в виде замочка (обычно при их открытии появляется извещение "ОТКАЗАНО В ДОСТУПЕ")?
              У меня был куплен компьютер с установленной WINDOWS 7 ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНАЯ версии 6.1 (сборка 7600); лицензионная. У меня могут спросить: "Зачем тебе нужно открывать такие папки и получать Общий доступ?"; но сразу хочу сказать, что речь тут не об этом-а о том как открывать и получать Общий доступ ко всем папкам, которые имеют пометку "Никому из пользователей" (значок ввиде замочка)!
               Имя обладателя лицензии WINDOWS 7 (у меня) User - под правами Администратора. Прошу откликнуться в этой ветеке форума пользователей, которые по-существу помогут решить мне данный вопрос. ЗАРАНЕЕ БЛАГОДАРЕН!
С уважением, RAR.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## RAR

Неужели ни кто не знает как решить вопрос с доступом...?

----------


## Siver

*RAR*, правой кнопкой на папке - свойства - безопасность - дополнительно - вкладка Разрешения - изменить разрешения, удалить строку: "Запретить Все... " и вообще с запретами строки удалить.

----------


## PavelA

Вредные советы стараемся не давать.

----------


## RAR

Siver, спасибо что отозвались на мою просьбу-с подсказкой

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Вредные советы стараемся не давать.


В меру "всё вредное"-бывает не вредным, а порой даже полезным...! :Cool:

----------


## PavelA

1. Открывать доступ ко всем подряд папкам это безрассудно, да и непонятно зачем это нужно.
 Лучше поизучайте организацию фолдеров в Виндовс 7

2. Не зная Вашего уровня знания системы, давать подобные советы я остерегаюсь.

----------


## RAR

........Хм. Теперь понятно! Раньше-в XP и 2000 Windows-когда то я вручную чистил некоторые дирректории папок от шлама и мусора; и то это делал аккуратно; по крайней мере стрался делать и в винда не слетала и проблем потом не было с корректностью работы.
                Раньше и чистилок (насколько помню) было мало нормальных-вот и приходилось-где то вручную а где то и программой клининговой чистить! Но это раньше было!
                А когда приобрёл 7-й WINDOWS , то со многим столкнулся в первый раз не как в XP! В т.ч. и с монополизацией (защитой сл. папок)-если так это можно назвать!
                Мне в принципе, не плохо по-крайней мере нравится C Cleaner.
А к безопасности отношусь я очень серъёзно. Использую лицензионный Outpost Security, постоянно обновляюсь и мониторю (смотрю) лично за своей системой.

Если, что не так в этом посте, то извините.
С уважением.

----------


## PavelA

> C Cleaner


 хорошая вещь. К ней еще аддон есть для прочистки следов от 100 с лишним программ. http://singularlabs.com/software/ccenhancer/

Для 7-ки расскажу маленький секрет: из командной строки запустите explorer от имени Администратора и будет Вам счастье.

----------

Siver

----------


## Numb

Вдогонку: 
статья с Oszone.net (на русском языке)
описание утилиты takeown (на английском языке)

----------

RAR,  Siver

----------


## RAR

Numb! Спасибо, что откликнулись в этой ветке форума.

RAR. :Cheesy: 

*Добавлено через 8 минут*




> Для 7-ки расскажу маленький секрет: из командной строки запустите explorer от имени Администратора и будет Вам счастье.


PavelA, я не совсем понял... Скажите пожалуйста, как это будет пошагово?
Ответьте пожалуйста.

С уважением, RAR. :Cool:

----------


## PavelA

> PavelA, я не совсем понял... Скажите пожалуйста, как это будет пошагово?
> Ответьте пожалуйста.


1. Win+R ("Выполнить") дальше runAs 

2. Находим в проводнике explorer.exe, на нем правая клавиша, "Запустить от имени"

Подробности на oszone или сайте Майкрософта.

----------


## RAR

PavelA! Спасибо за ответ, но можно поподробнее чего то чуть-чуть не хватает, чтобы "схватить" Вашу мысль...
Только не ругайтесь, но в самом деле чуть-чуть не хватает уловить мыслю (я прикрепил что получилось у меня в изображение).

Извините; жду ответа.

RAR.

----------


## PavelA

*runas /user:Администратор explorer.exe* Если правильно написали имя пользователя, то запросит пароль. После ввода запустится проводник. В нем у Вас будут права встроенного админа.

win+R -- просто вызов окна командной строки. Клавиша windows на клавиатуре + буковка R

----------

RAR

----------


## RAR

PavelA, спасибо!

Я всё понял.

RAR.

----------


## tolyan163rus

> 1. Win+R ("Выполнить") дальше runAs 
> 
> 2. Находим в проводнике explorer.exe, на нем правая клавиша, "Запустить от имени"
> 
> Подробности на oszone или сайте Майкрософта.


Почему когда в выполнить вбиваю runAs  нажимаю ок он вылазиет и резко закрывает неуспеваю нече сделать?
Добавь мя в скайпе chiterator.admin то я еще не разобрался как убрать замок _ОБЩИЙ ДОСТУП К ПАПКАМ И ФАЙЛАМ WINDOWS 7_

----------


## PavelA

Набери *cmd* а уже в черном окне *RunAs*

----------


## tolyan163rus

> Набери *cmd* а уже в черном окне *RunAs*


ясн))
у мя есть одна проблема папки некоторые с файлами  которые помечены специальным значком в виде замочка.
они не открываются мне нужна помочь как убрать чтобы открыть?

----------


## PavelA

> у мя есть одна проблема


 Лови карточку за нарушение Правил.

----------


## tolyan163rus

*
помоги с проблемой папки некоторые с файлами которые помечены специальным значком в виде замочка.
они не открываются мне нужна помочь как убрать чтобы открыть???*

----------


## RAR

> *runas /user:Администратор explorer.exe* Если правильно написали имя пользователя, то запросит пароль. После ввода запустится проводник.


PavelA!

Да кстати, как себя вести, когда запрашивает пароль..? Дело в том, что в компе нет ни одной учётной записи с паролем; а точнее она одна лишь - без пароля!
                      А почему тогда при применении такой команды начинает запрашивать пароль перед запуском explorer.exe?
                 И где тогда пароль доставать?

Подскажите пожалуйста. :Cool:

----------


## PavelA

> а точнее она одна лишь - без пароля!
>                       А почему тогда при применении такой команды начинает запрашивать пароль перед запуском explorer.exe?
>                  И где тогда пароль доставать?


Просто нажимаем Enter. Есть всем известный секрет от МС - по умолчанию пароль встроенного Администратора пустой.
Для улучшения безопасности его всегда советуют сменить.

Количество УЗ не одна в системе. Есть пользователь, под которым Вы работаете + встроенный Админ. Этим способом, о котором идет речь Вы запускаете проводника от имени встроенного Админа.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## tolyan163rus

> Да кстати, как себя вести, когда запрашивает пароль..? Дело в том, что в компе нет ни одной учётной записи с паролем; а точнее она одна лишь - без пароля!
>                       А почему тогда при применении такой команды начинает запрашивать пароль перед запуском explorer.exe?
>                  И где тогда пароль доставать?


Создай пароль для учетно записи и все)

----------


## RAR

Спасибо за ответы!
Проверю потом на той машине, которая у меня на работе без учётных записей. :Cool:

----------


## tol

не помогает ничего

----------

